# دراسة العلاقات الزوجية



## Dr Fakhry (23 مايو 2012)

*دراسة العلاقات  الزوجية*​ *الشفافية  *​ لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ  وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.​ وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ  آدَمُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ​ وَهُمَا لاَ يَخْجَلاَنِ.​ (تك24:2-25)​ لقد صمم الله الزواج لكي يتضمن  الشفافية في كل جوانب حياتنا:​  الجسد، والنفس،  والروح. ​ حتى نكون قادرين على «كشف » أنفسنا  بالكامل في كل الجوانب أمام شريك الحياة.​ الشفافية هي كشف ما يخصني وليس ما يخص  الاخر​ الشفافية تجعلني أستطيع معرفة أعماق  نفس الاخر​ بدون الشفافية تُبنى الحواجز التي  تفصل العلاقة شيئاً فشيئاً​ *الخطية هي الشيئ الذي  جعلهم يتغطون*​ ...فَانْفَتَحَتْ  أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا أَنَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا أَوْرَاقَ تِينٍ  وَصَنَعَا لأَنْفُسِهِمَا مَآزِرَ. (تك3: 7)​ *الخطية هي العائق الوحيد  الأكبر الذي يمنعنا عن التواصل بشفافية مع بعضنا البعض*​ فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ:  «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟».​  فَقَالَ:  «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ​ فَخَشِيتُ لأَنِّي عُرْيَانٌ  فَاخْتَبَأْتُ». ​ (تك3: 9,  10)​ *•         **الاعتراف  وطلب الغفران** ......  عند  الإساءة للآخر*​ *•         **الغفران  ...... عند إساءة الآخر في حقي*​ *فهم  الاخر*​ لا  يمكن أن تُبنى علاقة صحية بدون الفهم الصحيح للأخر فهذه واحدة من أهم أسباب المشاكل  الزوجية​ في  دراسة شخصية الله نتحدث عن أهمية معرفة الله على حقيقته فهي المفتاح الاول للعلاقة  الحميمة المشبعة​ *المحاولة الجادة للتعرف  على الأخرهي إثبات هائل:  لقيمته عندك ....  وحبك وتقديرك له*​ *المعرفة:*​ ·تُريحه​ ·تُشبعه وتسدد  إحتياجاته​ ·تُنميه ليكون أفضل ما  يمكن​ * فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى  صُورَتِهِ. *​ *عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ.  ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.*​ *(تك1:  27)*​ *الذكر والانثى  *​ *صورتين متميزتين  للإنسان*​ *مات المسيح من أجل الرجل و  المرأة*​ لَيْسَ  يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. ​ لَيْسَ  عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. ​ لَيْسَ  ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى​  لأَنَّكُمْ  جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. ​ (غلا3:  28)​ *الروح القدس لا يميز في  المواهب التي يعطيها للرجل أو للمرأة *​ غَيْرَ  أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ ​ لَيْسَ  مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ ​ وَلاَ  الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ ​ فِي  الرَّبِّ.  (1كو11:11)​ *فروق  الاحتياجات بين الرجل والمرأة*​ *الإحتياجات  الرئيسية للرجل**:  *​ *•         **الإحترام*​ •          *الجنس*​ •          *الشركة  الاسرية*​ •          *راحة البيت*​ *الإحتياجات  الرئيسية للمرأة:*​ *·**الأمان*​ *·**العاطفة*​ *·**التواصل  العميق*​ *·**القيادة*​ 
 __._,_.___


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميل  جدااااااا

شكرااااااااااا يا دكتور 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## Nemo (24 مايو 2012)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 
شكرا يا دكتور جداااااااااا


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2012)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> ​*الخطية هي الشيئ الذي  جعلهم يتغطون*​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> *الخطية هي العائق الوحيد  الأكبر الذي يمنعنا عن التواصل بشفافية مع بعضنا البعض*​



 

جواهر وضرر ثمينة تكمن في هاتين الجملتين.

يكفي لأحد الزوجين أن يكذب على الآخر لتصبح الشفافية ضبابا.

 وللأسف الشديد الكذب هومن أكثر الخطايا التى تحدث بين الزوجين،  ولا يحسبها الزوجان خطية.

شكرا لك موضوع مفيد جدا.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع رائع و به معلومات مهمه جدا*
* اشكرك الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يونيو 2012)

* معلومات مهمة وجميلة وربنايبارك فيك​*


----------



## ارجوان (29 يونيو 2012)

أنا مع كل كلمة كتبتها يا دكتور  ضزوري في الحياة الزوجية الناجحه وجود الشفافية والثقة والأمان الأحترام التواصل الدائم أنا بحييك من كل قلبي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2012)

*الشفافية هي كشف ما يخصني وليس ما يخص الاخر 
الشفافية تجعلني أستطيع معرفة أعماق نفس الاخر
بدون الشفافية تُبنى الحواجز التي تفصل العلاقة شيئاً فشيئاً


موضوع جميل ومفيد لمن يريد ان يعيش حياة زوجية سليمة
ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
​*


----------

